# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  Calculate Fighter 5 War Cleric 1 Damage

## Frogreaver

I'm primarily concerned with no prebuff round 1 damage potential.

Looking at level 6.  Basic build would look something like Fighter 5 War Cleric 1, 18str, battlemaster with trip and precision attack, superior technique for a total of 5 superiority dice.  If I hit I use trip attack, if i miss by any amount that precision attack might can help then I use precision attack.  War Cleric is there for the bonus action attack.  So round 1 would equate to 5 attacks, many with advantage due to trip attack and rarely outright missing to do that and precision attack.

*Assume 60% chance to hit and 60% chance to land a trip attack.

Let's calculate this!

----------


## stoutstien

What conversion rate are you using for precision?

----------


## Frogreaver

> What conversion rate are you using for precision?


That's part of the complication.

Precision is a d8.  D20 rolls of 1-8 will miss.  1 cannot be turned to a hit with precision.  So precision will turn 54.6875% of misses into hits (if it had been a >=45% chance to miss then it would have been 56.25%).  For this calculation means 40% * 54.6875% = 21.875% of the time precision will turn a miss into a hit.***

However, this is only for times you don't have advantage.  Using precision with advantage is more complicated to calculate as it's no longer linear.

EDIT:
For advantage I get 11.59375% of the time precision will turn a miss into a hit.

----------


## da newt

I don't know the right way to do it but (if you don't bother with worrying about crits) you could long hand this with branches for different out comes ...

*assuming maul for 2d6

first att: .6(2d6+d8+4) + .22(2d6+4) = ~11.1 and resulting in .6(.6) chance of prone

2nd att: 1-(.6)(.6) chance of non-adv att (same damage as above) + (.6)(.6) att w/ adv = {(.4)(.4)(2d6+d8+4) +.116(2d6+4)}

then keep summing the chances of prone as you march through the other 3 attacks ...

----------


## Frogreaver

> I don't know the right way to do it but (if you don't bother with worrying about crits) you could long hand this with branches for different out comes ...
> 
> *assuming maul for 2d6
> 
> first att: .6(2d6+d8+4) + .22(2d6+4) = ~11.1 and resulting in .6(.6) chance of prone
> 
> 2nd att: 1-(.6)(.6) chance of non-adv att (same damage as above) + (.6)(.6) att w/ adv = {(.4)(.4)(2d6+d8+4) +.116(2d6+4)}
> 
> then keep summing the chances of prone as you march through the other 3 attacks ...


That's similar to what I was thinking as well, but was hoping there was a simpler way.

----------


## stoutstien

> That's similar to what I was thinking as well, but was hoping there was a simpler way.


If there is I haven't found it lol. 

Odd side bar I think divine favor might be better than the ba attack. Im going rerun it to see.

----------


## Frogreaver

> If there is I haven't found it lol. 
> 
> Odd side bar I think divine favor might be better than the ba attack. Im going rerun it to see.


I would think divine favor would be worse as 4 attacks with it is 10 damage and 1 bonus action attack is 11 damage base with the possibility of +4.5 from the 5th superiority dice.

That said, if you use divine favor you could change the superiority dice fighting style to GWF and that combo would likely push out a little more damage.  At least that's what I suspect will happen.

----------


## stoutstien

> I would think divine favor would be worse as 4 attacks with it is 10 damage and 1 bonus action attack is 11 damage base with the possibility of +4.5 from the 5th superiority dice.
> 
> That said, if you use divine favor you could change the superiority dice fighting style to GWF and that combo would likely push out a little more damage.  At least that's what I suspect will happen.


I was breaking up the damage of DV onto each attack so while the total damage is lower the fact that it interacts with each hit/miss pulls it a head ever so slightly over the all or nothing of the attack (even with a BM die)

----------

